# Installers near San Diego Rancho Bernardo CA



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

I need help with my doors. 

I need to have something like this done doors

but more stock looking


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

This guy should be able to tell you DIYMA.com - Scientific Car Audio - Truth in Sound Quality - View Profile: simplicityinsound


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

unfortunately SD is about 6.5 hours away


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I was suggesting that you may know someone closer to him, but maybe he'll make the drive.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

And SD is so nice this time of year...or any time of year.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

JT at JTaudioacc


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you all for the help. Im going to try using a shallow midbass. If Im not satisfied I would give this a shot.


----------

